# Removing the dash in a 71 lemans



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Could someone help me with the steps to remove the dash from my lemans? I do not want to damge anything so i need to know what comes off 1st, 2nd 3rd etc. So everything comes out easy.


----------

